# Warcraft III Error



## ZJordan42 (Jun 30, 2003)

I just purchased Warcraft III and I got it installed on my computer. I am running Windows XP (maybe that has something to do with my problem), and I meet all the requirements to run the game. But every time I try to play I receive an error message that is as follows: CD-ROM drive error. Please verify that your Warcraft III disc is in your CD-ROM drive, then click on retry. Well the thing is, the CD is in the drive. This error has also happened to me on other computers that I have tried to install the game on. It is the second copy I have gotten, the first copy gave me the same error. If anyone has any ideas of what to do please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you have all your drivers updates, and get the latest patch for the game. Also, try simply restarting your computer if you havent done so already.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Are these actually bought products? Or by copies do you mean burnt pirate software? 

I don't ask to be a Judge...hell, I've got a burnt pirate copy of WarCraft III  

Thats the sort of error you get when the executable detects a pirate copy of the CD-ROM...


Even if it IS a legit store-bought game, downloading a NO-CD patch for the game might help. No CD-ROM error if it isn't looking for the CD-ROM, eh?


----------

